# New Vizsla owners in Australia



## rescue73 (Aug 1, 2011)

We have had our puppy Hannah since June 1st. She is 19 weeks old. This addition to our family has changed our lives! We look forward to communicating with other owners.
Paul and Kim


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome. Not too many of us Aussies in here, so another is always welcome. You can translate some of my posts!!!! 

19 weeks hey!!! I know what you might be going through right now!! My V is 8 months old now but I still vividly remember that age! You are in for one **** of a ride. V's are the most engaging dog! I have a GSP as well, but my V is a real personality.

So.....where are you form in Oz. I am on Melbourne. And...where are pics of your girl??


----------



## rescue73 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi we are in also from Melbourne. I have some pics that i will include during the week. She is an amazing little personality. The best part of the day is coming home to her. We walk twice a day. We have learnt alot from her since she has been part of our lives!


----------



## rescue73 (Aug 1, 2011)

We have download two pictures of Hannah is the puppy pics.


----------



## stevenjj (Jul 25, 2011)

Good to see some other Vizsla owners from Australia on here! I'm from Adelaide, with a 5 month old Vizsla, she is bundle of energy (of course) but loves the cuddles and sleeping on the couch too (she is snuggling up to me as I write this), she just lights up our lives though and I couldn't imagine not having her around.

You're right about the personality though, they just seem to have so much personality and just love people. When we take her to the dog park sometimes she is more interested in greeting all the people there rather than the dogs, of course once she starts playing with the other dogs she just plays all day!

Some pics of her at http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2590.0.html


----------



## rescue73 (Aug 1, 2011)

I will probably upset a number of Vizsla owners but Hannah is a little like a cat. She enjoys sitting on our lap or on the couch or my bean bag. The last 3 months have gone quickly but we see huge changes all the time. We have learnt a lot.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

After such a coincidence, I had to dig this old thread up. Tonight while at the park, I was talking with another Vizsla owner about this very forum. We have been socialising with a certain Vizsla girl called Hanna. Long story short, it turns out that the owner of this certain little girl, happens to be the original poster here........ Hi to rescue73 !! Looking forward to seeing you again soon!!


By the way, little Hannah has turned out to be the most beautiful little girl. Sweet natured and a happy and healthy little girl!! Astro had a ball playing with her tonight!! Thanks Rescue73, see you soon!!


----------



## Kristend (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Aussie Vizsla owners!

I am getting my first vizsla puppy next weekend and I am very excited!

I have read a lot about crate training and I can't decide if I want to do it or not. Did anyone crate traing their puppies? I was thinking I would see how she goes, and if I need to buy a crate i will. Or would it be best to have the crate from the day I get her?

Thanks!


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello Kristend,

I don't live in Australia ( in Asia ) but our V in an Aussie girl 

You must be veeeery excited!!! 

We do crate training. It's safer for the dog and our apartment because they chew and do a lot of nipping. After nearly one month she starts to accept her crate and goes in there on her own...but only sometimes. So still training her to like her crate. 

We weren't sure if we should crate train our dog too - at least I'm not working at the moment and mostly with the dog but if we'll go somewhere where we can't take the dog - it's safer. Sometimes the pup also needs a time-out and a crate is a good place to calm down. We started to crate her from the first day and I would highly recommend to start it from the day no.1 - if you're going to crate her. 

You will find a lot of information on crate training!!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

How amazing that Ozkar and rescue73 met up. What a coincidence - with people all over the world and you guys go to the same Park 8) 8) How cool is that.

Anybody in the south of England feel like meeting up some where this summer for the dogs to have a burn up and either a picnic or pint at the pub???? The beach at west wittering has an amazing dog beach where they can gallop for miles???


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

hotmischief said:


> How amazing that Ozkar and rescue73 met up. What a coincidence - with people all over the world and you guys go to the same Park 8) 8) How cool is that.
> 
> Anybody in the south of England feel like meeting up some where this summer for the dogs to have a burn up and either a picnic or pint at the pub???? The beach at west wittering has an amazing dog beach where they can gallop for miles???


Hello hotmischief. 

We take our Mac to west whitterings all the time. We are up in Godalming but our family has a second house in Selsey. Where abouts are you??


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Kristend said:


> Hi Aussie Vizsla owners!
> 
> I am getting my first vizsla puppy next weekend and I am very excited!
> 
> ...


Oooh goody...another Aussie V owner.....welcome to a new lifestyle 

So, do tell, where are you getting your new girl from??? Who's daddy and who's mummy?? Where are you from??? I can totally understand your excitement. I have two and am still delighted every time I see them. 

As for crate training, it is up to you. Some swear by it, then again others don't feel the need for one. Circumstances can somewhat dictate the need however. If you live in an unit or flat and work long hours when nobody is home, then perhaps a crate is a good idea. But if you have a nice yard, with secure fencing and an undercover area as well as a kennel, then maybe you can do without it. 

One benefit of having the dog crate trained, is if you ever need to transport them somewhere where they need to be crated, or go somewhere where they need to be crated, then they are comfortable with it already. Having said all this, I have never crate trained any of mine. I have a crate and they have free access to it, but they rarely use it. But, if ever I have to, I can without fear of them becoming anxious. 

I hope your new Vizsla girl changes your life as much as mine have.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi born36,

We live in Little Sandhurst, nr Camberley. Have some good friends in Godalming so sometime come your way to walk with her Ridgeback and German Shephard. We love going to W.Wittering in the summer for a pub lunch and then walking Fergus (Gt Dane) along the beach, it makes a nice day out. We are really looking forward to taking the puppy this summer.

I might try and post a note and see if anybody would be interested in meeting up with the dogs this summer.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Kristend, welcome to the forum. I'll bet you are on countdown now to the big day. Having a puppy does three things for you, it gives you a new perspective on life every day, and naggers you out every night. I have never slept so well since we got the puppy, except for the first 5 nights :-\

Crate Training!!! I need to add my two pennies worth on this subject for what it is worth as I sit in the middle of the fence on this one. I was never very keen on crates, in fact I thought they were a bit cruel. I have changed my mind on that one. A neighbour offered us a large crate to use for our puppy, and as we have an older dog as well we thought it might come in useful to be able to shut the puppy away if he got too playful with the older dog. In fact they are as bad as one another - it is us that needs the peace!!! I now see that they are very useful for keeping young puppies out of harms way and your house in one piece.

As I had no experience of crates I made the big mistake of just picking the pup up and putting him in it the first night - he was terrified. I now know you need to introduce your puppy to the crate gradually and tempt him into it with treats , also feed him in the crate. Our pup howled for 5 nights non-stop and whenever we left him for an hour or two during the day. Then one day we went out in a hurry and left the door unlocked but he was shut in the kitchen so couldn't come to any harm. We came back to silence, so we left it open that night and haven't looked back. 

Some people use a crate to encourage potty training and I strongly disagree with this. Dogs do not like to soil or wee in their den and I think this was part of the problem with our puppy. His bladder wasn't mature enough to go through the night. With the door open he just wees on the paper by the door and goes back to his crate. We don't mind this, and will wait until his bladder is mature enough for him to go through the night, without forcing the issue.

Sorry for the length of this post, I'll get down off my high horse now!!!! Look forward to seeing some pictures of the new puppy.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Elza's father is from Australia.  He was imported to the UK last year I think. Beautiful dog, Aus Ch Hanafor the Xecutioner his name. When we went to see our breeder he was just so lovely with me that I thought I need a pup from him. : 
Anyway, I totally agree with hotmischief about the crate training. Elza has a crate too, but I barely ever close her in there. When she was just 2 months old she had to pee all the time, so we set up a "toilet" place for her and she could just come out and pee when she had to. Now she's 5 months old and I can say she's housetrained. We live in a flat, so for us it's not a matter of letting her out to the garden. But we got there eventually! 

Just a pic of Elza at 5 months old...


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Elza is so pretty Adrino, you must be very proud of her. How old was she when she went through the night? Boris is house trained, but we get one puddle at night on the paper - so I am interested to know roughly how old Elza was before she was dry at night.

Where are you based in the UK? I might try and organise a mad Vizsla day and picnic if there are enough of us interested.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks *hotmischief*!!! Indeed I'm proud of her and she's such a beautiful looking girl. I know we all say that about our dogs, but she just gets the same reaction in the park from all the other dogowners!!! 8)

Well with the housetraining: She gets a last peepoo break around midnight most of the time and she would be ok until 9:30 at the morning. This though only happens on my days off. During the week she would get a break 11:40 latest then one between 6-7 when my partner comes home from work from a nightshift. I think this is how she learnt it to hold it a bit later and later, so now on my days off don't have to get up early morning. She hasn't peed in the house during the night for about 4 weeks and no poopoo for at least 8 weeks. Can't remember exactly. :-\
We had more problems during the day because even now she doesn't give us any sign when she has to go out. Though she doesn't do her business inside anymore that is only because we take her out after she sleeps or every 2 hours. :-[

We live in London, it would be great to meet up with other vizslas and have a vizsla day!!! Though she doesn't do very well in the car for now. :'( Oh about the picnic... Elza would eat everything before we would get to it...  She's a scavenger...  
If you have any idea how to deal with that I would love to read it! 

Here's a pic with her teddy!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Now I have seen everything - such a large teddy......but so cute!!!!

Try giving her an ice cube to suck in the car, that often helps.

I think most Vs are scavengers, mine certainly is, but he has certainly improved and doesn't beg anymore. However he has now progress to the next stage - standing on his hind legs and reaching on to the work surface. I have found a good shake of gravel in a coke can to be very effective, but he laughs at that now so I will have to come up with something else that is scary. Wonder where I could get a fog horn from!!

Maybe we could go to a pub instead of a picnic, might be safer!!!

If we get some descent weather this summer I'll post something and see who is interested.


----------



## Kristend (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Everyone! 

Thanks for all of your advice about crate training. I decided to purchase a crate online, and am just waiting for it to arrive. Hopefully I get it before tomorrow as I pick her up tomorrow after work! Getting very excited now!

I think I will introduce the puppy gradually to the crate, I think it will be useful to have her trained just incase. At the moment we live in a flat with a small court yard. 

However, we are moving in two weeks to a house with a secure fully fence backyard. I hope moving won't be too stressful for the puppy. I had no idea when I put my name on the breeder's puppy list I would end up moving to a new place and getting a puppy in the space of two weeks!

I'm sure when I get her I will have lots more questions for all of you!


----------



## dantay (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi All,
we adopted our 3 year old girl in May this year from a pound in QLD Aus. Was just wondering how often Viszla's get abandoned? Also was wondering if we might be able to track down the original breeder in terms of1) getting her history and 2) letting the breeder know how she's going. She was surrendered because the original owner didn't have time for her anymore. I have been researching the breed for a few years and had just e-mailed a breeder in regards to wait lists and then I came across our girl on the RSPCA website. Another person was looking at her as I rang and were coming back to get her in the morning. By chance I said if she doesn't come back can you ring us and we'll come and meet her. For some reason not known to us the lady didn't turn up. So we drove 1.5 hours to the pound, met her, fell in love and adopted her. I think my guardian angel was looking out for us that day as it still seems surreal how it all happened. And now she is a part of us forever. We couldn't imagine life without her  She was born in sept of 2010.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, dantay, and welcome to the forums!! 

I'm not in Australia... I live in Michigan (USA). I also found my Vizsla, Willie, in the dog pound. He was about two years old at that time, and has been in my life for 4-1/2 years now.

I'm not sure how often Vizslas are abandoned, but it might be more often than you'd think, due to their high energy and somewhat high emotional maintenance (in terms of needing to be near their people so much of the time). I also believe that Vizslas get lost more often than you'd think. They can run so fast and so far that they get out of earshot in a hurry. I believe that's what happened with my boy, Willie. 

Anyhow, I am so glad you found her and gave her a loving home!! ;D ;D ;D I didn't catch her name. Also, you might want to post in "Introductions" and show us a photo of your girl.


----------



## Taika (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi Dantay welcome.
We love this forum and also in Australia, WA . I have an 8 month male V , Taika he was from a breeder from Tasmania. 8)


----------

